# Drucker fürs Studium



## KillerTaco (27. September 2011)

*Drucker fürs Studium*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich werd bald mein Studium beginnen und benötige einen günstigen, bisweilen schnellen und vorallem guten Drucker. Mein altes Gerät habe ich nur sehr selten genutzt und die Tintenpatronen sind exorbitant Teuer (!!!). Für einen ganzen Satz Patronen der für ca. 50 Seiten reicht zahle ich 38,- € und sowei eine Farbe oder ein Slot leer ist, streikt der Drucker. Also nicht sehr günstig das Ganze. Habt ihr da vielleicht irgendwas im Hinterkopf, dass auf meine studentischen Aktivitäten (ca. 300 Seiten pro Woche) zutreffen könnte? Auf Farbe lege ich es übrigens nicht unbedingt an, wäre aber ein nettes Extra. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 

Viele Grüße
KillerTaco


----------



## david430 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Drucker fürs Studium*

ich fange auch bald en studium an. also willkommen im club.

was hast denn für en budget, wenn farbe nicht so viel wert spielt, dann wäre en schwarz weiß laserdrucker vielleicht eine alternative. bei den billigen hat man dann aber auch das problem, dass die toner recht teuer sind,...

ich kaufe meine patronen immer bei ebay, sind nicht die originalen, aber haben auch en chip,... sind etwa 5 mal billiger.  anstatt von 100 euro für 2 sätze, muss man gerade mal 20 euro zahlen. also, wichtig ist erst einmal zu wissen, wie teuer er sein darf.


----------



## KillerTaco (27. September 2011)

*AW: Drucker fürs Studium*

Danke  

Also auf alle Fälle unter 200,- Euro.


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2011)

*AW: Drucker fürs Studium*

nur 50 Seiten bei 38€? Das ist selbst bei Abzocktinte unüblich ^^


Es gibt Laserdrucker schon so ab 80€, auch Multifunktion ab ca 100€. Pro Seite zahlst Du dann je nach Modell 1-3 Cent. Es gibt auch Tintendrucker, die für 2-4 Cent drucken.

Aber 300 Seiten pro WOCHE? ^^ ich glaub Du überschätzt das ganze, soviel kannst Du ja beim besten Willen nicht mal lesen - außer Du studierst so was wie Literatur und liest dauernd Romane    Bist Du da sicher mit der Schätzung, oder vermutest Du das nur in einem Anflug erster Studieneuphorie, wo man am Anfang halt viel neues hat?


----------



## rabe08 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Drucker fürs Studium*

Wie wäre es mit einem gebrauchten HP? Laserdrucker HP LaserJet P3005n, gebraucht | eBay wäre schon nicht schlecht, Du kannst kaum günstiger drucken. Das Gerät geht richtig ab, hat außerdem Netzwerk schon an Board.


----------



## KillerTaco (28. September 2011)

*AW: Drucker fürs Studium*

Naja, also das ist natürlich nur ne Schätzung die auf den Berichten von derzeit Studierenden basiert. Aber besten Dank für die Hilfe! Laserdrucker hatte ich mir fast gedacht. Auf Farben kann ich verzichten  Also wirds wohl ein S/W Laserdrucker von HP. 

vg KillerTaco


----------



## Verox (28. September 2011)

*AW: Drucker fürs Studium*

Tipp an Euch:

kauft euch nen Gescheiten ! Scheisst auf den Geiz, das bringst net. Kostet nur Zeit ,Nerven und Geld.

Druckkosten - seid mal ehrlich - erwartet ihr mehr als 500 Seiten im Monat zu drucken ?  Nein, also Druckkosten sind relativ. Wenn man mal richtig Stuff zum drucken hat macht das wie jeder und geht in einen Copyshop oder an die Fakultät wo das Papier A4 kostenlos oder 1 ct oder bis 5 ct kostet. In einem Copyshop kostet eine gedruckte Seite auch definitiv nicht mehr als 2 ct. Bei Kopien sieht das anders aus weil der Schwarzanteil da quasi unkontrollierbar ist. da kostet ne Kopie vll mal 5 ct.

Also Tipps: Schnell - frühs dastehen dass der Drucker nicht funkt, man aber los will und erst seinen Laptop rauspacken muss oder mit USB noch anstöpseln muss ist nicht so schön und ergonomisch.
Scannen sollte auch schnell gehen und qualitativ und vll per W lag auch funktionieren. ( und nicht nur auf der Verpackung stehen dass ers kann)
Die Software sollte ausgereift sein.

Nachdem alle 3 Sachen bei meinem HP 110a nicht zutreffen .... empfehle ich den euch zumindest schonmal nicht. Stimmt - billig war er - ich würde ihn aber nicht mehr kaufen. Ich finde einfach er ist - eine Spur zu "klein" - was die Professionalität anbelangt. 

Mit schmalem Budget ist er aber durchaus eine Alternative. Auch weil die Patronen nicht gar zu teuer sind. so ca ab 5-7 euro aufwärts für kleine Patronen - ca. 250 Seiten


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2011)

*AW: Drucker fürs Studium*



KillerTaco schrieb:


> Naja, also das ist natürlich nur ne Schätzung die auf den Berichten von derzeit Studierenden basiert.


 ich glaub die übertrieben, entweder nehmen die Spitzenwerte raus, weil die halt MAL 600 Seiten drucken für 2-3 größere Skripte, dann aber 4 Monate lang nur noch jede Woche 20 Seiten   oder aber die wollen sich indirekt selber loben so nach dem Motto "boah, ich les jede Woche 300 Seiten - ich lerne echt viel!" 

Was für nen Strudiengang machst Du denn?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2011)

*AW: Drucker fürs Studium*

Für die meisten Zwecke ist wohl ein günstiger SW Laser von HP oder Samsung die beste Wahl ( habe selber von denen jeweils einen ), ein Tintenstruller kommt vielleicht auf ca 150 Seiten mit Glück. Wenn man tatsächlich eine Tintendrucker bräuchte wäre selbst ein aktueller Canon für knapp 30 Taler für alle Farben noch brauchbar wen er denn benötigt wird


----------



## riedochs (29. September 2011)

*AW: Drucker fürs Studium*

HP bietet für Studenten nette Rabatte an. Habe für meinen Farblaser mit Duplex und LAN ca 250 Euro damals bezahlt.


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2011)

*AW: Drucker fürs Studium*

Da muss man aber genau schauen - hab bei HP grad geschaut, da gibt es zB nen HP LaserJet Pro 100 Color MFP M175a für 275€, den man online auch für 270€ bekommen kann. Es muss also nicht unbedingt wirklich günstiger sein.

Bei Notebooks hab ich oft erlebt, dass es nur bei den sehr teuren Notebooks lohnenswerte Rabatte gibt, und da fragt man sich, warum ausgerechnet die Modelle, die sogar MIT Rabatt eher was für "Reiche" sind, begünstigt werden...


----------



## Domowoi (29. September 2011)

*AW: Drucker fürs Studium*

Ich hab mir jetzt für die 2 letzten Jahre Gymnasium einen Epson Stylus SX 420W gekauft.
Der kann Scannen und drucken per W LAN (kommt nicht mal mit einem Kabel). Die Tinte ist mit etwa 10€ pro Kartusche noch im Rahmen. Wie lange eine Patone hält weiß ich aber noch nicht.


----------



## Heng (29. September 2011)

*AW: Drucker fürs Studium*

Ich hatte fürs Studium einen Canon Tintendrucker (Ip4300) ich bin mit dem Drucker ganz zu frieden, die druckkosten halten sich auch in grenzen. Hatte auch mit nicht original Tinte nie Probleme.
Größere Mengen kann man aber normalerweise an der FH/Uni drucken, die haben richtig dicke Drucker und das kostet auch weniger.


----------



## Semih91 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Drucker fürs Studium*

Ich werde mir von Samsung das 4729FW holen, ist ein neues S/W Lasergerät mit allem. Werde zwar auch studieren, aber ich kaufs net nur fürs Studium, ein S/W Drucker kannst du immer und überall gut gebrauchen. Kostet halt noch ~270€ inkl. Versand


----------



## rebel4life (30. September 2011)

*AW: Drucker fürs Studium*

Kyocera FS 1020D gebraucht bei ebay kaufen, die sind billig und verdammt gut.


----------

